# How to Change a Link's "Name"?



## Blessed_Angel (May 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to change a link's "name"? For example, if the link is for longhaircareforum.com, but I put it in a post as "Hair Forum", with the underline; so that anyone could click on that link and be sent to the LHCF home page. How could I do that? I've been seeing people's Fotki's with the names of "My Hair". When it's clicked on, it will simply take you to their fotki homepage. I would like to be able to do the same.

Please advise. 

TIA.


----------



## wheezy807 (May 15, 2008)

I wanna know, too.


----------



## foxxymami (May 15, 2008)

*First type up the word, phrase, or sentence that you want displayed.*
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]

*

Highlight the portion that you'd like hyperlinked.*
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]

*

Click the little earth icon to insert the URL.*
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]

*

Type in the URL to whatever website/webpage you want to direct people to. *
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]

*

Voila, you've created your link!* 
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


----------



## bgsix (May 15, 2008)

Thanks, that was very informative.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 15, 2008)

Excellent demonstration!!

Thanks Foxymami. 

Now, can you tell me how you got the pics of the page into your post? I've been trying to do that by pressing the print screen button; but that hasn't been working. 

TIA.


----------



## wheezy807 (May 20, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Excellent demonstration!!
> 
> Thanks Foxymami.
> 
> ...


I wanna know, too.


----------



## DanaDane (Jun 4, 2008)

Pressing print-screen is essentially "copying" the screen. You then have to "paste" what you selected into a program-- I usually just use the generic paint program. Then you can edit (resize it, crop it, etc) and save.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 5, 2008)

DanaDane said:


> Pressing print-screen is essentially "copying" the screen. You then have to "paste" what you selected into a program-- I usually just use the generic paint program. Then you can edit (resize it, crop it, etc) and save.


 
Where is the print screen button? Sorry, i'm totally dumb.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 5, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Where is the print screen button? Sorry, i'm totally dumb.


 
You're not dumb if you've never used it before or forgot...atleast you're asking, so now you'll know. 

Anyway, it's usually at the top right hand area on your keyboard. It may also be abbreviated so look for "prnt scrn" or like on  my laptop "prt sc". 

HTH


----------



## DanaDane (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't feel dumb--I had to have a bunch of 14 year olds explain it to me in-depth on a _Sims2 _gaming message board.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 5, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> You're not dumb if you've never used it before or forgot...atleast you're asking, so now you'll know.
> 
> Anyway, it's usually at the top right hand area on your keyboard. It may also be abbreviated so look for "prnt scrn" or like on my laptop "prt sc".
> 
> HTH


Yes, thank you. I see it, it's that insert button on my laptop thanks.



> Don't feel dumb--I had to have a bunch of 14 year olds explain it to me in-depth on a _Sims2 _gaming message board.


Yeah my 19yr old cousin is alwaaays showing me how to do something on my laptop. I was joking one day and told her, " yeah i know you hate to see me coming with my laptop asking bout this and that." If that does help i'll ask her to show me 3 or 4 more times. But very surprisingly i've show her a couple of this, too. So that's good.

Thanks again ladies.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry, if i press the button nothing happens. Does being connected to a printer have anything to do with it? Cause i'm not.erplexed


----------



## DanaDane (Jun 5, 2008)

No, I don't think you have to worry about that (the printer issue).  When you press prnt scrn/prt sc, you then have to go to where you plan to paste it and hit Ctrl+V to paste (but you won't notice that anything has happened when you first press it--that's normal).


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 6, 2008)

deleted....


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 6, 2008)

..................


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll keep trying.erplexed


----------



## DanaDane (Jun 7, 2008)

Do you mind telling me step by step what you press?--it's probably an easy fix--don't get discouraged!


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 7, 2008)

DanaDane said:


> Do you mind telling me step by step what you press?--it's probably an easy fix--don't get discouraged!


Thanks....I typed a response in the "reply to thread".
Then i pressed the prt sc button.
After that i open the paint program and press ctrl+v and nothing happens. 
For some reason in my paint program i have a grey square in the left hand upper corner, when i open up a new file same thing. So when i click on a  any area (in paint program)i get this funny looking thing like a gun target thingy. I can't just click on an area an get the tab thingy.Hope you know what i mean.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 7, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Thanks....I typed a response in the "reply to thread".
> Then i pressed the prt sc button.
> After that i open the paint program and press ctrl+v and nothing happens.
> For some reason in my paint program i have a grey square in the left hand upper corner, when i open up a new file same thing. So when i click on a any area (in paint program)i get this funny looking thing like a gun target thingy. I can't just click on an area an get the tab thingy.Hope you know what i mean.


 
Wheezy, I'm having the same problem. I am using my laptop, so I will try it on my desktop. In the meantime, I'd like to know how to switch between functions on keys with more than one option. 

It's not just you, girl. We'll figure this out.


----------



## DanaDane (Jun 7, 2008)

You're doing everything right, but I have to admit--I'm stumped erplexed. It should work exactly the way you did it . . .I mainly log on to LHCF from a desktop, whether at home or work, but I checked with both of our laptops too and it was fine . . .

Edited again to add:

*this* might help.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 7, 2008)

DanaDane said:


> You're doing everything right, but I have to admit--I'm stumped erplexed. It should work exactly the way you did it . . .I mainly log on to LHCF from a desktop, whether at home or work, but I checked with both of our laptops too and it was fine . . .I did a quick google search and found *this *from microsoft--I don't know if it would apply to your system. I would try it to see if that's the problem. I'll be checking back tomorrow (I just can't let this go!
> 
> Edited to add I also found *others* having trouble.
> 
> ...


 
I tried all the solutions and nothing worked. I will check my desktop. 

Thanks again DD.


----------



## DanaDane (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm sorry it didn't work--I really thought the last one would (I was so hopeful I even edited my last post to get rid of the first two links afterall).


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 7, 2008)

DanaDane said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work--I really thought the last one would (I was so hopeful I even edited my last post to get rid of the first two links afterall).


 
I did too, because I don't even see where I could change the setting to 16 colors. I have Windows Vista by the way, and I went to Control Panel, Change Colors, but I didn't see anything there to change colors of 16. It was to change the colors of the taskbar and such. 

Thanks again for your help. I really appreciate it. This is soo sweet of you. 

Have a blessed night.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 7, 2008)

DanaDane said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work--I really thought the last one would (I was so hopeful I even edited my last post to get rid of the first two links afterall).


It worked!!!! But i'm trying to figure out how to get it out of Paint. It won't allow me to copy and paste.  I even "paste to pictures". Let me go back and read....


----------



## DanaDane (Jun 7, 2008)

> I did too, because I don't even see where I could change the setting to 16 colors. I have Windows Vista by the way, and I went to Control Panel, Change Colors, but I didn't see anything there to change colors of 16. It was to change the colors of the taskbar and such.
> 
> Thanks again for your help. I really appreciate it. This is soo sweet of you.
> 
> Have a blessed night.




you're very welcome--

(and you're absoultely right! the first link would def. not apply--I didn't scroll down far enough and see that it was for a very different setup!)


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 7, 2008)

DanaDane said:


> you're very welcome--
> 
> (and you're absoultely right! the first link would def. not apply--I didn't scroll down far enough and see that it was for a very different setup!)


 
Oh, ok. I'll check Microsoft tomorrow to see what they'll tell me for WVOS. My desktop is Windows XP, so your link's instructions might work for that. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 7, 2008)

DD can you tell me how to post it in a thread? I can cut but it won't allow me to paste (left click paste is in grey-disabled).


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 7, 2008)

I had to upload it to photobucket. That was a loooot of work. Thanks a million!!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^^^
That looks super retarded but i tried.lachen:


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 8, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> I did too, because I don't even see where I could change the setting to 16 colors. I have Windows Vista by the way, and I went to Control Panel, Change Colors, but I didn't see anything there to change colors of 16. It was to change the colors of the taskbar and such.
> 
> Thanks again for your help. I really appreciate it. This is soo sweet of you.
> 
> Have a blessed night.


I have windows vista too. I ended up preesing the [fn] which is in the lower ledft hand corner and [prt sc] at the same time. I tried like twice before it worked, but it worked. I say don't give up, keep playing around with it. I pasted it and it came out super small with the white background. Wish it could look more like those examples, though.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 8, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> I have windows vista too. I ended up preesing the [fn] which is in the lower ledft hand corner and [prt sc] at the same time. I tried like twice before it worked, but it worked. I say don't give up, keep playing around with it. I pasted it and it came out super small with the white background. Wish it could look more like those examples, though.


 
Wheezy, I just did it, and it worked!! How did you know to use the fn key? I was using alt * prt sc. So, now I would have to save it, but would I get it into a post like op did? 

BTW, it worked the first time. 

Thanks Wheezy.


----------



## DanaDane (Jun 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by wheezy807  


> I have windows vista too. I ended up preesing the [fn] which is in the lower ledft hand corner and [prt sc] at the same time. I tried like twice before it worked, but it worked. I say don't give up, keep playing around with it. I pasted it and it came out super small with the white background. Wish it could look more like those examples, though.



I'm so glad it worked (I think someone mentioned the [fn] key in the last link I posted (the yahoo answers board one)--my laptop was different, so I wasn't sure)!!!!!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 8, 2008)

DanaDane said:


> I'm so glad it worked (I think someone mentioned the [fn] key in the last link I posted (the yahoo answers board one)--my laptop was different, so I wasn't sure)!!!!!


 
Wow, I learn something new everyday...thanks ladies.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 8, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Wheezy, I just did it, and it worked!! How did you know to use the fn key? I was using alt * prt sc. So, now I would have to save it, but would I get it into a post like op did?
> 
> BTW, it worked the first time.
> 
> Thanks Wheezy.


Yep, DanaDane mentioned it in that reply with the link.

Lol, now you have to post it to show us you got it! I ended up making it smaller and moving it to pictures and uploading it to photobucket, etc...
There's got to be an easier way. AGING DANADANE: Is she tired of us yet?


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jun 20, 2008)

Testing my newly learned skill.  LOVE IT!! THANKS, FOXXY!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Aug 11, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> I have windows vista too. I ended up preesing the [fn] which is in the lower ledft hand corner and [prt sc] at the same time. I tried like twice before it worked, but it worked. I say don't give up, keep playing around with it. I pasted it and it came out super small with the white background. Wish it could look more like those examples, though.


 
Hey, Wheezy, it worked well for me before. But it's not working now.  Help!


----------

